# Kreg Router Table and Fence



## jeffk (May 14, 2011)

Hopefully some one can help or has experienced the same problem. Three weeks ago I purchased the Kreg PRS1040 Precision Router Table System from an online retailer. While the base is strong and sturdy with self squaring bolts, the top and fence leave a lot to be desired. The extruded aluminum fence when put on top of the table has a slight wobble. I contacted the retailer who basically said- not their problem, contact the factory. The factory sent another fence which had the same wobble. So what is it now - the table. The factory, while very accomodating - decided to send another table top. Same problem. I am waiting for fence #3 at this point. While there is only a slight wobble - slightly more than 1/16 from end to end, I rely on my equipment to be precise. Has anyone experienced a similar proble with this setup? I havent even got to the stage of tring to mount anything in it yet.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not happy with my fence either. I love the tables... I have three of them. I have to shim the fence with paper from the back to get it perpendicular to the table. The little plastic adjustable locking screws constantly vibrate off. The fence has a bow in it as well. I wouldn't buy it again. I have it set up on one table to do one thing so I never have to adjust it. They need to revamp it.

I made the fence for my recent table build and also bought the new Woodpecker's RF3. Whole other animal. Extremely heavy duty extrusion, straight as an arrow.

No answer for you. Just thought I'd share. :wacko:


----------



## jeffk (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input - I just cant accept it as it is. Replacing my Rockler table/fence setup for this has sent me backwards. I liken it to my Delta Unisaw - when I set my fence on there - there is no worry that I am going to get an imperfect cut. Under typical edge routing it will not be not be as noticeable but when doing door stiles and rails it could leave a larger gap from front to back. I just dont think Im going to be satisfied wit this equipment. On a side note - I was under the impression that these were manufactured in the US - the boxes all said Taiwan. Not surprised.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Every manufacturer is subject to quality problems. The important thing is that they stand behind their products and make it right. It sounds to me like Kreg is doing whatever it takes. Since most routers and accessories are manufactured in China or Taiwan it comes down to quality control, most do a great job. If your problem is not resolved return the table or contact me for assistance. I have helped several forum members resolve problems. You have 59K forum friends to back you up when dealing with manufacturers and they listen.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I was lookin at the kreg full size table but now am thinking ,, please let us know how it turns out


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

When you say "wobble" what do you mean?

With both sides of the fence locked down there should be no movement in the fence at all.

Unlike a tablesaw fence that depends on the locked T to hold the fence rigid, the Kreg setup is a positioner and is meant to be locked down on both ends before feeding your stock.


----------



## jeffk (May 14, 2011)

By wobble - I mean that if you set the extruded aluminum piece on the table as it will sit with no other pieces attached, while grabbing the top of the extruded aluminum - I am able to rock the fence back and forth -side to side. If it an the table were perfectly flat - there would be no movement. I also set the aluminum fence on my granite counter top and got the same side to side rocking motion.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeff and Warren, when I started on the forums I had just built a very decent table from the plans in ShopNotes #1. You can see this table design on the PBS show: "Woodsmith shop." The thing that got me interested in routing was the Router Workshop show. Watching Bob and Rick build many interesting projects with ease inspired me. The main theme of the show was to "Keep it Simple". Bob maintained that complex fences with special attachments, T tracks and the like actually slowed down the routing process. Rick talked me into trying the Router Workshop methods and I would never switch back. The reason is simple; I would rather spend my time routing than on set ups. Their system allows jobs like making box joints to set up quick and accurate. Proof that their designs work are shown by the copies marketed by Woodpeckers, Peachtree and Rockler. When I became Senior Moderator I felt obligated to try as many routers and tables as possible so I could provide first hand information about them to forum members. To this day I have not seen a table that surpasses the quality of the Router Workshop table. The design seems very spartan at first look but this table will handle every routing job I can imagine. Lightweight but very sturdy, unlimited fence clamping possibilities and on board bit storage. The exclusive Vac-u-plate system which captures the majority of sawdust and dross with no hose above the table to fight with. All this for under $200. To me this is real value for your money. Plans are available if you want to build your own version. I highly recommend this table and many forum members agree. Give it some consideration.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

jeffk said:


> By wobble - I mean that if you set the extruded aluminum piece on the table as it will sit with no other pieces attached, while grabbing the top of the extruded aluminum - I am able to rock the fence back and forth -side to side. If it an the table were perfectly flat - there would be no movement. I also set the aluminum fence on my granite counter top and got the same side to side rocking motion.


I see, that would suggest a twisted and or bowed extrusion.

Just for kicks I took my rig apart and did the same test on my cast iron tablesaw top and did not get your wobble.
I use a 38" Veritas straight edge, an engineers square and a Woodpeckers saw gauge to set up my gear.

Straight edge along the front face (without the mdf fences) of my Kreg fence is spot on. Square to table with the mdf faces installed did require brass shims under two screws at the fence bracket, .35mm worth (which I had forgotten about doing on initial setup). Alignment to miter track is within .003" along the locked down fence at any position. The little "slop" screw glides on the T at the guide rail are fine, have yet to vibrate loose and show very little wear.

I don't know the manufacture date on mine but I picked it up in the middle of July of '08. Perhaps some quality control issues or manufacturing fubars have cropped up between then and now.

If newer fences are out of spec, I would guess that Kreg would like to know about it.


----------



## jeffk (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I have used my Rockler table for 6 years and have had no problems at all and have completed many detailed projects. My neighbor got a new router lift and I figured that I should get one too, so I decided to get a new table as well. The new fence is due on Wednesday so hopefully it is flat and I can get on with the installation of the lift and router. Needless to say - my neighbor is having a lot of laughs over this.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

I hope all goes well.

If you do get the Kreg setup to your satisfaction then I think you'll be quite happy with it. I find the Kreg system to be a quicker setup and more efficient at dust collection than the Incra wonderfence it replaced.

If you don't get it going then I'd return the whole thing and look elsewhere, it’s just too frustrating knowing that in spite of any effort to tweak, it is still not quite right.

BTW, the brass shims I used for the square to table thing are nothing more than the spacing shims (thin washers) that come with most cope and stick kits.


----------



## jeffk (May 14, 2011)

5/20/11 - As an update - fence #3 has come and it has the same problem. The factory says that they are going take both the fence and table top out at their facility and make sure that they are flat and square - I say good luck to them. Ill be sure to update. Waiting for a month for this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I would go to the kreg forum and post there. Here is the address. Discussion Forum - Kreg Jig Owners Community. The reps monitor closely for complaint's.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, that stinks.

Thanks for the follow-up.


----------



## Danny011 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Problem with the Micro Adjuster and the Clamp Block*

Hi There

I'm new Here, I was wondering if anyone has the same problem with the Kreg Fence 
I order a Micro Adjuster, couple weeks ago, and I try to setup to the Clamp block 
at first I was thinking I wasn't straight to the clamp block at the insert. something was so tight I couldn't screw it, I have to use the wrench to get in so it went in for couple 1/16 inch, and hard again to screw so I gave up, and write an e mail to kreg about this problem I was thinking I did something wrong I put to much pressure on the T bolt cause this problem, then the guy at Kreg name Dan Fisher told me (The issue that you are referring to is due to there being too much pressure applied on to the brass insert when installed). This causes the insert to compress making the hole smaller than is needed for the screw to freely be inserted.) I will send you a replacement clamp block as soon as possible). (a week later no Clamping block) arrived.

But that don't tell me what causing it , what is pressure it's coming from? I had to write another e mail, and ask again, and this time he told me what was the problem The pressure is during the manufacture of the clamp block and not related to the use of the item. 

That's what he couldn't tell me that at the first place like I ask him about what was the Screw number for the the Combo Track Miter since no screws come with it. It's unbelievable $30 no screws since I build my Top Table myself. 

I have the Kreg Stand, Fence, Track, Micro adjust, Stop blocks, Casters wheel , and the Kreg Router Lift that come with Plastic rings, and it's no Solid plastic. like the Porter Cable 892 router base plastic piece of crap too, I'm not using a PC 3 1/4 too much power, and they give you Zinc Pin instead of Brass, and you pay $300 the rest seem very well build but the plate it's not fitting my top table 9/1/4 11 3/4 I have to adjust the edges.

This system seem to me great so far, other problems that might come later with the Fence it's tricky if you build your Top table like I did the cause about the rail, and the screws level to level and distance has to be right for the level 

I didn't use the Kreg setup yet since two months now I 'm waiting for the Router PC 890 Pads so I can install in the Router lift since it come with the PC 7518 Pads 
you have to order these pads if you are using a PC 690-890 or other brands 3 1/2 inch it's not in the Kreg Router lift but the pads in are for the PC 7518 I should buy the Woodpeckers router lift instead they have PC 690-890, PC 7518 and others brand of router ready, but not Kreg router lift so it's one think I didn't know you learn with experience. 

any one has the same problem with the Clamp block and Micro Adjuster to fit in?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Danny011 said:


> Hi There
> 
> I'm new Here, I was wondering if anyone has the same problem with the Kreg Fence
> I order a Micro Adjuster, couple weeks ago, and I try to setup to the Clamp block
> ...


Hi Danny - Welcome to the routerforums
Sorry to hear about you problems. All I can do is offer you the same advice Gary (roofner) did above. Post your issues on Kreg Jig Owners Community . That forum is monitored pretty closely by Kreg representatives and may get you a better response. 
Good Luck


----------



## Danny011 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi, 
I 'am already part of the Kreg Jig Forum, but it's about the Jig system. and no the Router System forum.
it's a Factory problem, they should inspect there products before we get it. not the case here they rush for the gold mine. 
The three rings from the router Lift where in solid Aluminum not anymore, red plastic and the ring it's not a full solid plastic they cut on the plastic to save money I bought a new Porter Cable PC 892 the clear plastic plate it's isn't full plastic either like the Kreg fence guard not full plastic either I have an old fence guard plastic Orange it's full plastic solid. the WoodPeckers Fence has a full plastic guard
The Pin that come where in Brass no the case it's in Zinc thank the rest of the Lift seem to be aluminum, and Stainless steel Rods. the plate 3/8 it's all aluminum for now until it's become not full plastic like the red rings, we are living in a world so the quality, and control doesn't exist anymore.

I wanted to buy a Drill press but I won't, so many problems about Drill press I seen on Amazon people complaint, and not happy with their Drill press all made in China with lots of problems I prefer buy one made in Germany 
I seen a Drill Press on the Web Site cost $49,000 LOL and perhaps made in China LOL


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Danny, it is not about where it is made, it is about the quality standards in effect and the backing of the company who sells it. Consider when Japanese cars first hit the US. They were poor quality but that changed to the point that the highest quality awards started going to the Japanese. Same story on electronics. A good design properly executed with quality checks means a good product regardless of where it is built. The nice thing is you get to vote for the good products by purchasing them and rejecting others. That is not true in a lot of countries. We all do the best we can.


----------



## Danny011 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Maybe you are right ,still doesn't explain why*



Mike said:


> Danny, it is not about where it is made, it is about the quality standards in effect and the backing of the company who sells it. Consider when Japanese cars first hit the US. They were poor quality but that changed to the point that the highest quality awards started going to the Japanese. Same story on electronics. A good design properly executed with quality checks means a good product regardless of where it is built. The nice thing is you get to vote for the good products by purchasing them and rejecting others. That is not true in a lot of countries. We all do the best we can.


Why Kreg, start with Aluminum Rings on the Router lift, and now changed to plastic Rings that isn't full solid Plastic? 

Anyway do you know anybody here, that has a Kreg Lift, or Woodpeckers Lift setup with a Porter Cable Router 892 setup, seem everybody used the 3 1/4 HP power with power lift , I have some questions to ask about router, and lift setup with the PC 892. If not I will post this question on the Forum 

So far I have only the setup for the PC 7518 that came with the Router Lift but it's a different setup from 3 1/2 inch and 4.2 inch the 7518 touch the base of the plate the PC 892 stop by the black plastic lift on the body? 
I wonder if I have to remove the plastic lift from the body of the PC 892?

I'm asking this question Kreg Support doesn't respond to my questions at first after I write three e-mail, I guess he is too busy. 

It's been more then 6 business days now no part came yet, to replace the Clamp Block mine it's defective from Factory. 

I guess I have to call Kreg. 

Thank you


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Danny, I will check on this.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Danny, The Kreg lift and Woodpeckers lift are relabled versions of the same product. Do you have the aluminum motor pad kit for mounting your 890? You can see it here: Buy Woodpeckers 35-Inch Motor Pads For V2 Router Lift at Woodcraft


----------



## Danny011 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Setup a PC 892 to a Kreg Router lift?*

Hi there, 

Since Kreg Tech can't help me 
I wonder if any one of you, has setup a Porter Cable router 892 or 890 to a Kreg router lift.? 

Kreg Tech Support couldn't help me with the Spindle lock button, if the Spindle lock button should be under the plate of the Router lift or above of the router lift at the setup before I tight the four screws to the pads to hold the motor.
If is the same setup has the PC 7518 the Spindle lock button will be at the center of the 3/8 thickness of the plate.
Do I have to remove the two screws to the Plastic lift screw on the body or the router motor, sorry guy the Manual from the porter cable it's a maze to find a part name you need a Micro Scope, and 5 hours to find the right name of the part you looking for. Did you see it. 
These manual now it's a joke you need hours to find what you looking for in this manual size of the new paper. I gave a Minus 10 not on the router but on the manual 

Any Ideas? I know lots people use the PC 7518 on the Kreg Router lift, Sorry for me it's to much power for what I do 
It's a Hobby for me and not a production line
Thank you


----------



## Danny011 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kreg Tech don't have any ideas to setup the PC series 890-892 in the router lift even they sell Pads for the lift for the PC 890? even told me to call Porter cable yeah right!
The Setup of the Kreg Lift it's for the PC 7518 documentation nothing about PC 890
I'm stock here, I don't know if this is a safety issue the plastic pinion touch the base
and the Spindle lock button, that is another problem it's just to placed to the tickness of the 3/8 inch aluminum plate, on top of the plate I need a flat screw drive to push the button, and I wonder before I screw all 4 screws that hold the motor if I need to have the Spindle lock button under the plate or above the plate or stay with the 3/8 meant I can't push the button the cause it's with the thickness of the plate when I insert the Router body to the Kreg lift so no one at Kreg Tech don't have any Ideas great! 
it's weird this is Designed by woodpeckers for Kreg I guess them will know since they sell 
Woodpeckers lift that used Porter cable 890 should have a doc with the Router lift I guess 
and if the need the spindle lock button above of the plate a need to remove the Plastic pinion on the router body stop the router to go through the hole base of the plate
and my luck the screw are all worn by the screw drive, I have a feeling something stop me to succeed my table router setup problem after problem LOL 
I hope you understand me here I don't want to buy a PC 7518 to fix my problem for me it's too big 3 1/4 HP and heavy has hell noisy has well LOL 
I should buy the woodpeckers router lift setup for the PC 890 motor 
I doesn't know why Kreg doesn't offer a setup for the PC 690-890 series Motor ? like woodkperkers does by the way Kreg Router lift it's a Woodpeckers lift designed for KREG
I should try the tech at Woodpeckers let see if they can help me 
thank again


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Danny011 said:


> Kreg Tech don't have any ideas to setup the PC series 890-892 in the router lift even they sell Pads for the lift for the PC 890? even told me to call Porter cable yeah right!
> The Setup of the Kreg Lift it's for the PC 7518 documentation nothing about PC 890
> I'm stock here, I don't know if this is a safety issue the plastic pinion touch the base
> and the Spindle lock button, that is another problem it's just to placed to the tickness of the 3/8 inch aluminum plate, on top of the plate I need a flat screw drive to push the button, and I wonder before I screw all 4 screws that hold the motor if I need to have the Spindle lock button under the plate or above the plate or stay with the 3/8 meant I can't push the button the cause it's with the thickness of the plate when I insert the Router body to the Kreg lift so no one at Kreg Tech don't have any Ideas great!
> ...


Hi Danny - I'm not familiar with the 890 but it seems to me the spindle lock may be a relatively new feature. Are their flats on the armature shaft that you could get a wrench on? Maybe just use two wrenches instead of the spindle lock.


----------



## Danny011 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes I bought the Lift Pads for the PC 890 from Carbite Processors I have it, I wrote an e mail to WoodPeckers Tech Support they gave me the answer.

(The proper set up procedure is the same with all routers in the lifts we make. Remove the red ring in the plate and let the router rest on the plate, then tighten the motor in. This will bring the spindle lock above the table

The plastic rack on the side of the router will need to be removed by removing the 2 screws that hold it to the motor.) 


But my luck it's the Screw are worn by the phillips screw driver LOL I need to cut the plastic track and use the wrench to unscrew the screws LOL my luck it's plastic instead aluminum track the router it's design to say in the router table I don't care to destroid the plastic track.
Thank so much for your help 
I hope that will answer the question for other people in the same situation.

I remember now to have see a guy on Amazon.com review before I bought the Router lift has the same problem with the plastic rack, removed the router, and buy a different router, the cause was the Spindle lock button wasn't on the top of the router base 
people gave up fast before digging for a solution like me LOL 
and gave a bad review in this result and make the Porter Cable it's bad isn't a bad router
I been using My PC 690 for 5 years for small projects great router. 
I watch this Old house, and the New Yankee Workshop for 20 years at list
I'm like every body else not an expert in wood working but we never get has close to Norm Abram when it's come to Project that he build in two days even with the prototype will take to me months or even years in my small three car garage not like my wife's friend he has a garage you could fit 15 cars what a dream for a woodworking shop it will be so much place to move lol
Thank you again 
Daniel


----------



## Danny011 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes I order the set of pads from Carbide Processors.com it's a 350 setup pads but no install with it. 

it's a new Design from the PC 890 Series compare the PC 690, I have chat with the Tech at Woodpeckers 
and they told me to removed the black metal lift from the body I did now the Spindle Lock Button it's above the plate now. I one of the Carpenter Jeff Devlin he show the Router 890 on his router table he uses two wrench instead of one wrench? That confused me since I have the PC 890 it's came with one wrench. 
About Woodpeckers, they answer me with my problem that was nice from them to respond. 
anyway thank everybody here I found my problem, but others will come 
by the way the Router Pads lift for the PC 890 or others brand of 3 1/2 can be found at carbide Processors it's woodpeckers router lift pads for the PC 890, and other brand 3 1/2 inch


----------

